# Norton Internet Security 2004 und WLAN Router



## Junikäfer (13. Januar 2004)

Hallo !
Ich brauche Hilfe. 
Ich habe am Wochenende Norton Internet Security 2004 aufgespielt und kann das Liveupdate nicht ausführen. Ich habe Win XP, einen Internet-Zugang von 1und1 sowie deren Draytec Vigor2500 WE (das erst seit wenigen Wochen). Ins Internet komme ich soweit eigentlich problemlos (ich kann alle relevanten Seiten aufrufen), außer : Ich komme nicht auf die Internet-Seite von Symantec und auch nicht auf deren Support-Seiten (.de sowie .com) - eigentlich wollte ich mir da erst mal Hilfe holen.
Ich bin nicht so erfahren, was Einstellungen etc. betrifft. Den PC brauche ich eigentlich nur zur Webrecherche und wegen allgemeinen Office-Arbeiten. 
Kennt jemand das Problem und kann mir auf einfache (anfängerverständliche) Weise weiterhelfen ? Ich vermute mal, das ich im Norton einige Einstellungen machen muß, aber welche ?
Und bitte, bitte keine Posts wegen : Es gibt bessere Programme ... bis jetzt war ich wirklich mit dem Programm zufrieden.
Schon jetzt vielen Dank.
Eweline


----------



## Börnie (13. Januar 2004)

Hallo
Versuche mal die Firewall auszuschalten und versuche es dann nochmal.
Leider kann es vorkommen, dass Norton sehr fehlerhaft reagiert und sogar zu Beschädigungen führt. Ich hatte kürzlich das gleiche Programm  ebenfalls auf Win XP aufgespielt und mir hat es fast alle Programme beschädigt.

Dazu reicht es schon, das Norton sich fehlerhaft aufspielt oder aus irgendein anderen Grund sich mit XP nicht vertragen will.

Jedenfalls hat XP eine eigene Firewall und du solltest versuchen eine von beiden auszuschalten. Entweder die von Norton, was ich empfehlen würde, oder die eigene von XP.

Du kannst auch in den Einstellungen von Norton die Programme automatisch durchlaufen lassen, die dann zur Freigabe in der Firewall aktiviert werden.
Eigentlich gehört zum Programm auch ein Hilfehandbuch oder Datei, am besten du gehst da mal Schritt für Schritt ran.

Eventuelle vorige Virenprogramme sollten entfernt sein!


----------

